# B.: Non lo disturbo



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

Libia, razzi e armi urticanti sulla folla

 Gheddafi fa una strage. Berlusconi tace 

            L’esercito spara sui manifestanti a Bengasi proiettili di mortaio. All'obitorio si contano già 258 morti. Ma l'Italia si preoccupa solo del possibile esodo di profughi. Maroni: "Rischiamo centomila sbarchi"






http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/


*Intanto:*


*In primo piano*

*immigrazione* *Lampedusa, altri sbarchi un centinaio verso l'isola*






     © Copyright ANSA - Tutti i diritti riservati     


*In arrivo un barcone, il secondo in poche ore. Arrivati i primi funzionari di Frontex*


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

*CHE SCHIFO! *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuuCvvqFRVg​


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sti mongoloidi stanno liberando dai cpt gente ancora da identificare per fare posto a quelli che stanno arrivando....ma e' roba da matti....

A Modena:

Botta e risposta tra il sottosegretario Carlo Giovanardi e il sindaco  Giorgio Pighi, sull'invio al Cie di Modena di parte degli immigrati  sbarcati a Lampedusa. E non mancano le prese di posizione dei sindacati  di polizia per il super-lavoro al quale sono costretti a fronte di una  ormai cronica mancanza di agenti.  «E' davvero singolare che davanti ad  una emergenza epocale il sindaco di Modena, Giorgio Pighi, critichi il  modo con il quale lo Stato si trova a gestire l'improvviso flusso di  migliaia di persone, mettendola in relazione con episodi di fuga o di  autolesionismo». Afferma Giovanardi. «Per fortuna - prosegue - in Italia  esistono i centri di identificazione e di espulsione, che la sinistra  voleva far chiudere, che permettono alle Forze di Polizia di trattenere  per poi espellere soprattutto i delinquenti usciti dalle carceri che si  sono infiltrati nell'ondata migratoria».  «*Per fare spazio ai  tunisini provenienti da Lampedusa, il ministero degli Interni ha  rilasciato quasi tutte le persone ospitate nel Centro di identificazione  ed espulsione di Modena *- continua Pighi - Ancora una volta, il  Governo si è trovato impreparato e tutti paghiamo le conseguenze di una  colpevole inerzia», gli replica il sindaco Pighi. «Il Governo - aggiunge  il sindaco - certamente sapeva ciò che stava avvenendo nei Paesi del  nord dell'Africa, ma si è trovato incapace di gestire la situazione di  emergenza perché aveva chiuso il centro di accoglienza di Lampedusa  lasciando intendere che non ci sarebbe più stato nemmeno uno sbarco. Con  quel centro aperto e funzionante si sarebbero potute valutare le  domande di asilo evitando un uso improprio dei centri di identificazione  ed espulsione. Giovanardi continua a confondere i profughi con i  clandestini. Ricordo inoltre al sottosegretario che il Comune di Modena  ha voluto il Cie e lo Stato si è impegnato a valorizzarne la presenza  per le esigenze del territorio. Solo la voglia di propaganda e  l'evidente incapacità di fare fronte alle crisi internazionali può far  dire che era nostra intenzione chiudere il Centro di identificazione ed  espulsione».  Per fronteggiare l'emergenza del trattenimento dei 50  tunisini al Cie di Modena, la Questura oggi ha chiesto «un ulteriore  sforzo organizzativo» agli agenti di Polizia, ma i sindacati non ci  stanno. *«La Questura di Modena è abbandonata a se stessa» scrivono in  una nota.  «Abbiamo richiesto ufficialmente al Questore di intervenire  presso il Ministero dell'Interno e sollecitare l'aggregazione di  personale specializzato nel settore espulsione dalle altre Questure  limitrofe per garantire l'attuale emergenza».  Infine chiedono che si  provveda fin da ora «a risolvere la questione legata allo straordinario,  la reperibilità e i veicoli utilizzati questo ufficio, visto che il  prossimo mese scade il contratto di noleggio». 19 febbraio 2011 *


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

A macchia d'olio le proteste si moltiplicano 




*Cina, protesta dei gelsomini in varie città
scatta la repressione in piazza e sul web - 


Foto*

  


Ispirati dalle ribellioni in Africa e Medio Oriente, a Pechino e Shanghai alcuni attivisti hanno lanciato fiori come a Tunisi. Rapido l'intervento della polizia, sul territorio e con blocco di cellulari e internet 

 e Shanghai alcuni attivisti hanno lanciato fiori come a Tunisi. Rapido l'intervento della polizia, sul territorio e con blocco di cellulari e internet


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

"No a interferenze italiane in Libia 
      La democrazia non va esportata" 

Più di trecento morti, in fiamme il palazzo del Governo, il Parlamento e la sede della tv nazionale. 

*Ma Berlusconi tace e Frattini è l'unico ministro Ue che non condanna la sanguinosa repressione *

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/

Che merde! :bleah:


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

*Berlusconi: ''Gheddafi è un leader di grande saggezza''   *​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWHZIS14p8s

http://www.dirittodicritica.com/2011/02/20/scontri-gheddafi-berlusconi-libia-saggezza14077/


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

*Intermezzo musicale*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ6DX1b51dA

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

*Libia, a Tripoli il Parlamento è in fiamme
L'Eni: rimpatriamo familiari e parte dipendenti*

*La diretta su Al Jazeera  - I messaggi su Twitter

Ripercussioni in Borsa per le aziende italiane
*







*LA DIRETTA* Caos dopo il discorso del figlio del leader (*video*). 
Non si sa se Gheddafi sia ancora nel Paese. Nella capitale saccheggi, spari, 61 morti nella notte. Pronto documento Ue di condanna, ma Frattini dice: "No ad imposizione di modelli europei". I Verdi: sembra l'ambasciatore del Rais

Mercenario catturato dalla folla Guolo: il dopo Gheddafi

Assalto ai palazzi del governo I VIDEO / MAPPA  Speciale Limes/ Algeria, scontri

Il web rilancia il baciamano di Berlusconi a Gheddafi

http://www.repubblica.it/index.html?refresh_ce

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

*Crisi in Libia: la diretta*​ 



http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/libia-rivolta-gheddafi/crisi-in-libia-la-diretta/62523?video


​


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

*Bombe sui manifestanti. E' allerta in basi italiane*

*Giallo sulla fuga di Gheddafi in Venezuela. Frattini: 'Paese sull'orlo della guerra civile'*

             21 febbraio, 18:24
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/mondo/2011/02/16/visualizza_new.html_1587570705.html


----------



## Amoremio (21 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Bombe sui manifestanti. E' allerta in basi italiane*
> 
> *Giallo sulla fuga di Gheddafi in Venezuela. Frattini: 'Paese sull'orlo della guerra civile'*
> 
> ...


 
bella prova di acutezza e tempestiva valutazione degli scenari strategici, il nostro ministro degli esteri


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bella prova di acutezza e tempestiva valutazione degli scenari strategici, il nostro ministro degli esteri


Poverino  lui segue solo la scaletta che gli e' stata ordinata :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Bernardo Valli *
*
Libia: ''Vergognoso il comportamento del governo italiano''*​ 
http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/libia-vergognoso-il-comportamento-del-governo-italiano/62587?video​


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

*“Siete stati zitti sulle stragi di Gheddafi, ora chiuderemo forniture gas per l’Italia”

* * Frattini nega che ci siano problemi, ma l'Unione europea accerta: "C'è stata una diminuzione". Al Arabiya: "Fermi i terminali petroliferi sul Mediterraneo"*

              La rivolta libica potrebbe avere conseguenze sul nostro Paese: le forniture di gas dalla Libia all’Italia si starebbero avviando verso una progressiva interruzione. I manifestanti della città libica di Nalut hanno infatti minacciato di fermare l’afflusso di gas verso l’Italia chiudendo il gasdotto che passa proprio per la loro provincia.

I cittadini di Nalut, nella zona dei monti occidentali della Libia, a pochi chilometri dalla Tunisia, in un messaggio pubblicato sul sito Internet del gruppo di opposizione “17 febbraio”, si rivolgono “all’Unione Europea, e in particolare all’Italia”. “La gente di Nalut ribadisce di far parte di un popolo libico libero e, dopo il vostro silenzio riguardo le stragi compiute da Gheddafi, ha deciso che interromperà dalla fonte l’afflusso di gas libico verso i vostri Paesi, chiudendo il giacimento di al-Wafa che attraverso la nostra zona porta il gas verso l’Italia e il nord Europa, passando per il Mediterraneo”. I manifestanti di Nalut sostengono di aver preso questa decisione “perché voi non avete fermato lo spargimento di sangue della nostra gente e del nostro caro paese avvenuto in tutte le città libiche. Per noi il sangue libico è più prezioso del petrolio o del gas”. Il messaggio è firmato “la gente delle zone occidentali dalla regione di Nalut”.

Il ministro degli Esteri *Franco Frattini*, però, nega che ci siano problemi: “Allo stato – dice il ministro dal Cairo – non ci risultano sospensioni di forniture di gas”. Gli fa eco la Commissione europea, che pur negando i problemi ammette una diminuzione delle forniture. Una portavoce riferisce che Bruxelles è in stretto contatto con l’Italia e aggiunge che non ci sono problemi, anche se è stata registrata la diminuzione dei livelli di forniture di gas dalla Libia.

Intanto la tv panaraba Al Arabiya riferisce che “è stato interrotto oggi il funzionamento dei terminali petroliferi libici sul Mediterraneo in seguito ai disordini in corso nel Paese nordafricano”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...lia-verso-una-progressiva-interruzione/93377/


Ci dobbiamo preoccupare?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci dobbiamo preoccupare?


sia per gli idrocarburi che per l'eventualità che la libia finisca in mano a fondamentalisti fanatici


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sia per gli idrocarburi che per l'eventualità che la libia finisca in mano a fondamentalisti fanatici


Mah, che ti devo dire ... e' tutto un casino.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

Non so di cosa vi preoccupate. Va tutto benissimo! I ricchi hanno investito in Libia, grazie alle promesse da Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie. Promesse che ora si mettono molto bene, si vedrà. I danneggiati risponderanno in coro: Licenziamenti a raffica. Niente paura! Ci va di mezzo soltanto un sistema che doveva crollare da tempo.

E perché mai dovremmo preoccuparci del gas libico, Italia ha abbastanza, ma preferisce a venderlo a chi sa quale paese estero. Uh, che paura!

Un problema c'è però, il soltito: chi di noi vuole *fare *qualcosa perché il destino cambi da così a così? Chi di noi può cedere ciò che non è suo a vantaggio dell'altro che neanche conosce?

E' un po' come l'articolo che ho letto oggi nel giornale: un tizio ha spiegato come stanare i possessori di macchine non assicurate, ma non ha fatto sapere quanto era disposto a sostenere e dare per realizzare il sistema. Infatti credo che non vorrebbe dare nulla, perché l'idea era stata già abbastanza di sacrificio, e il resto sarebbe poi stato compito degli altri. Chiunque altro escluso lui. Chiaro, ovvio.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sia per gli idrocarburi che per l'eventualità che la libia finisca in mano a fondamentalisti fanatici


Dalla Russia arriva un sacco di roba, poi abbiamo almeno e probabilmente (perche' nessuno deve mai sapere un cazzen in Italy) molto piu' di 1 miliardo di barili di petrolio sotto la Basilicata ....quindi aumentiamo pure la produzione anziche' estrarlo al ritmo di soli 104.000 barili al giorno che ci mettiamo 30 anni...

Lo stesso col metano da Supercortemaggiore e si supera  tranquillamente l'emergenza....

alla mala parata si convogliano nel greenstream un po' de forzaitalioti ed annamo avanti pe' 50 anni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Servi di Gheddafi. Ecco dove va il petrolio libico*









http://www.brogi.info/

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

Bel grafico. Perché ci dovrebbe far paura un grafico?


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Libia, ancora bombe sulla folla: "Mille morti"

 Il gasdotto verso l'Italia fermo da ieri sera

Berlusconi a Gheddafi: basta con il sangue*

*Bossi: immigrati? li inviamo in Europa  /

Diretta tv  / 

Twitter

L'inviato di Repubblica: "Io, nella zona degli insorti"



:incazzato:
*


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Dopo lo stop per "problemi tecnici"
Piazza Affari riapre in forte calo*

  



  Dopo il tonfo di ieri, la Borsa di Milano ferma per tutta la mattinata, sospetti e nervosismo fra i broker. La Consob: "Fare in modo che non si ripeta più". Alla riapertura in forte rosso i titoli in qualche modo legati alla Libia: Unicredit, Eni, Impregilo. Apertura in negativo anche per Wall Street 



http://www.repubblica.it/index.html?refresh_ce


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Gheddafi parla in tv: “Non ho intenzione di farmi da parte”

**Il Raìs invita i suoi sostenitori ad attaccare i manifestanti: "Non siamo ancora ricorsi alla forza, ma lo faremo". Poi accusa "americani e italiani di aver dato razzi ai ragazzi di Bengasi"*

”Resterò a capo della rivoluzione fino alla morte”, ha annunciato il leader libico Muammar Gheddafi in un discorso in tv in cui ha ribadito di non avere alcuna intenzione di farsi da parte.

“Io non lascerò il Paese – ha assicurato il Raìs -. Non sono un presidente e non posso dimettermi. Sono il leader della rivoluzione e lo sarò fino all’eternità, sono un combattente, un mujihid. Io sono un rivoluzionario. Ho portato la vittoria in passato e di questa vittoria si è potuto godere per generazioni”. Ripercorrendo la storia del Paese, Gheddafi ha voluto ricordare di come “anche l’Italia sia stata sconfitta sul suolo libico”. “Tutto il mondo ci guarda con rispetto e con timore grazie a me, compresa l’Italia. Ci siamo fatti rispettare da tutti, quando sono andato in Italia hanno salutato con rispetto il figlio di Omar Mukhtar”. Il colonnello ha poi ricordato di “aver sfidato l’arroganza dell’America e della Gran Bretagna e non ci siamo arresi”.

Il colonnello ha poi attaccato i manifestanti, ”ratti pagati dai servizi segreti stranieri” a ancora “una vergogna per le loro famiglie e le loro tribù”. Quelli che attaccano le caserme inermi e le nostre famiglie “sono giovani drogati, sono giovani sedicenni che vogliono imitare l’Egitto”. Secondo Gheddafi, “dietro di loro c’è un gruppo di persone malate infiltrate nelle città che pagano questi giovani innocenti per entrare in battaglia. Chi ha progettato questi attacchi ora è in sedi tranquille dopo aver dato loro l’ordine di distruggere”.

”Non siamo ancora ricorsi alla forza, ma lo faremo”. Questa la minaccia del Raìs a chi protesta. E rivolto ai suoi sostenitori: “Vi invito a uscire domani in strada nel paese per manifestare in favore dei successi da noi ottenuti in questi anni. Uscite dalle vostre case e attaccate i manifestanti” “Ho il mio fucile – ha aggiunto – e lotterò fino all’ultimo. Io sono l’orgoglio della Libia, l’uomo che ha sempre voluto la prosperità e che ha restituito il petrolio che veniva portato via”.

“Un picciolo gruppo di terroristi non sarà la scusa per far arrivare nel paese gli americani”. Il colonnello ha poi accusato ”gli italiani e gli americani di aver dato razzi Rpg ai ragazzi di Bengasi”.

Il leader libico ha poi affermato di accettare “la proposta di concedere autonomie regionali”. Parlando alla nazione ha affermato che la soluzione alla crisi in atto nel paese nordafricano è la formazione di comuni e amministrazioni autonome.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...tv-non-ho-intenzione-di-farmi-da-parte/93435/


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

ci sta minacciando

nel senso che sta lanciando più di un avvertimento e non benevolo


e contemporaneamente ci spinge a rilanciare per dimostrare che l'italia (berl) è al suo fianco


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sta minacciando
> 
> nel senso che sta lanciando più di un avvertimento e *non benevolo*
> 
> ...


Affatto


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sta minacciando
> 
> nel senso che sta lanciando più di un avvertimento e non benevolo
> 
> ...


L'Italia ha sempre fatto il suo gioco e ora che non lo sembra sostenere, cerca l'alleanza con i modi da seconda guerra mondiale. Occhio che la storia si ripete.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'Italia ha sempre fatto il suo gioco e ora che non lo sembra sostenere, cerca l'alleanza con i modi da seconda guerra mondiale. Occhio che la storia si ripete.


sì ho letto che hai ricominciato a postare sugli stessi argomenti di qualche mese fa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì ho letto che hai ricominciato a postare sugli stessi argomenti di qualche mese fa


 E cosa c'entra? Non posso procedere con il mio personale studio perché c'è guerra civile in Libia e Egitto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E cosa c'entra? Non posso procedere con il mio personale studio perché c'è guerra civile in Libia e Egitto? :mrgreen:


tu puoi fare quello che vuoi
naturalmente :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

questa doppia personalita admin - quibbel mi ricorda
chi ha preso l'anello tessssori?:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu puoi fare quello che vuoi
> naturalmente :mexican:





Minerva ha detto:


> questa doppia personalita admin - quibbel mi ricorda
> chi ha preso l'anello tessssori?:mrgreen:



Fate le brave  URZ e' impegnato sulla "cacca primordiale":

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=118697&postcount=223


Portate pazienza 


:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa doppia personalita admin - quibbel mi ricorda
> chi ha preso l'anello tessssori?:mrgreen:




*E chi se lo scorda piu'


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJe_BWs5n2c


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

*​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *E chi se lo scorda piu'*​
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJe_BWs5n2c*​
> ...


 :rotfl: è incredibile ... qundo vi mettete a scavare :rotfl:


----------

